# Early Abandoned House with antiques inside!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 5, 2021)

My buddy and I had got a chance to check out an abandoned house essentially in the middle of nowhere over the summer. The house looked untouched for a long time with the appliances inside with the exception of someone have been being there before us and taking most of the real good stuff. Anyway most of the house was still filled with antiques and such.

Creepy wallpaper...





Wait a minute that's not wall paper! It's 1800s uncut ad sheets!!!



Here are a few of the things I found!


Got a bunch of NOS and never used First National cardboard egg cartons in fantastic shape!









Got these milk tickets?





Advertising Theater Hand Fan with local ads on back.








And some nice auto cans:









Lots more there and can't wait to go back!

Thanks for looking,
        PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 5, 2021)

Here is what I mean. Early appliances still in their place!


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Nov 5, 2021)

Super cool. What's in the last pic?


----------



## shotdwn (Nov 5, 2021)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> Super cool. What's in the last pic?


To me it looks like a refrigerator and that would be the cooling coil on top. That would be my guess from what I can see in the last picture.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 5, 2021)

I really like the egg cartons, I don't think I've ever seen an early egg carton before.  I can't imagine many of those survived.  The milk tickets are a great find too, those can be pretty tough to find for local dairies, yours might be the only ones remaining in existence.
That wallpaper is really strange, I don't think it's real wallpaper.  It looks like they got a bunch of uncut sheets of advertising cards straight from the printer and used those to paper their walls.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 5, 2021)

Some body probably owns the House or Property. If you check with the City they could probably find out who & then you could get Permission. or else some might call it Tressepassing, B&E and/or Theft. LEON.


----------



## mingoman64 (Nov 5, 2021)

Another if the walls could talk place. 
Very neat find!

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 6, 2021)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> Super cool. What's in the last pic?


It's an early refrigerator. Prob laye 20s early 30s


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 6, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Some body probably owns the House or Property. If you check with the City they could probably find out who & then you could get Permission. or else some might call it Tressepassing, B&E and/or Theft. LEON.


I always am cautious of this. Property wasn't marked so I looked it up and its owned by the the state. Usually our state hasn't had any regulation to digging or searching their properties that aren't explicitly marked not to or have no trespassing signs. This was a house and property taken to highway building in the 70s that never happened and so it has sat vacant ever since.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 6, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I really like the egg cartons, I don't think I've ever seen an early egg carton before.  I can't imagine many of those survived.  The milk tickets are a great find too, those can be pretty tough to find for local dairies, yours might be the only ones remaining in existence.
> That wallpaper is really strange, I don't think it's real wallpaper.  It looks like they got a bunch of uncut sheets of advertising cards straight from the printer and used those to paper their walls.


That is precisely what I think about the wall paper!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 6, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> That is precisely what I think about the wall paper!


I just noticed that you said that in the original post, I totally missed that line!


----------



## jwpevahouse (Nov 7, 2021)

When people say "abandoned house" do they mean no one owns the property? Or is it someone's property which isn't being used? If someone owns the property they legally own it's contents as well. What is the legality of going on someone else's property and taking things? If people throw something in the trash anyone interested can legally take a discarded item. however, if they leave something laying around their property it's still theirs and taking it would be stealing.
My brother and I leaned that leason early when we went in an uninhabited old house, took  some things and the owner found out later on. We were just naive kids but we had to return things to the rightful owner.


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 7, 2021)

jwpevahouse said:


> When people say "abandoned house" do they mean no one owns the property? Or is it someone's property which isn't being used? If someone owns the property they legally own it's contents as well. What is the legality of going on someone else's property and taking things? If people throw something in the trash anyone interested can legally take a discarded item. however, if they leave something laying around their property it's still theirs and taking it would be stealing.
> My brother and I leaned that leason early when we went in an uninhabited old house, took  some things and the owner found out later on. We were just naive kids but we had to return things to the rightful owner.


No such thing is there?  The condition/upkeep of the house has nothing to do with being abandoned. It will still be on property that is owned by someone or some entity ergo it is still part of the property.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 9, 2021)

jwpevahouse said:


> When people say "abandoned house" do they mean no one owns the property? Or is it someone's property which isn't being used? If someone owns the property they legally own it's contents as well. What is the legality of going on someone else's property and taking things? If people throw something in the trash anyone interested can legally take a discarded item. however, if they leave something laying around their property it's still theirs and taking it would be stealing.
> My brother and I leaned that leason early when we went in an uninhabited old house, took  some things and the owner found out later on. We were just naive kids but we had to return things to the rightful owner.


Luckily, as said before, the state owns and neglects these places to the point that they will tear them down anyway and I am able to find dumps on the surrounding land or old things in these homes before the land is developed. Most of the homes I've been to have already been searched by someone before. I have also gotten permission from landowners if they are not on state-owned lands. If you explore abandoned houses you must do lots of research to make sure they are not in use still and you aren't gonna be accused of theft if caught. This house Is partially condemned, so usually, if parts of the house, including the roof, have collapsed it is a safe bet the house isn't a living space.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 9, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> No such thing is there?  The condition/upkeep of the house has nothing to do with being abandoned. It will still be on property that is owned by someone or some entity ergo it is still part of the property.


Agreed. However, there is a loop hole in a way that I'm taking advantage of when it comes to state or town properties that the state or town doesn't care about. Usually, these properties are accessible since, at least in my state, town and state lands can be accessed by the public unless otherwise marked or explicitly stated. Therefore any of these abandoned homes or buildings on these lands are able to be explored, especially if they are not marked or off the beaten path. Since this is the case, it is rare to find places that weren't already ransacked like this house. Any marked property or owned property will not be accessed by me unless I have permission.


----------



## jwpevahouse (Nov 9, 2021)

This is an area which not long ago was primarily farms but is being developed for housing and some commericial. Developers buy the old farms and let the farmhouses decay before finally knocking them down. It's obvious they are not concerned about the old structures or their contents. People scavange and vandalize the old houses. It's sad to see beautiful old Victorian homes destroyed. Local land owners here are particular about trespassing and it's not a good idea. I used to roam the fields and woods freely but feel not only uncomfortable but unsafe in this area. I've been shot at twice in my life and it's an awakening experience. Think before wandering on someone else's property. Times and people's attitudes have changed.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Nov 9, 2021)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> Super cool. What's in the last pic?



An early electric refrigerator( it replaced the Ice box.) I remember them as a little kid, late 50’s early 60.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Nov 9, 2021)

jwpevahouse said:


> This is an area which not long ago was primarily farms but is being developed for housing and some commericial. Developers buy the old farms and let the farmhouses decay before finally knocking them down. It's obvious they are not concerned about the old structures or their contents. People scavange and vandalize the old houses. It's sad to see beautiful old Victorian homes destroyed. Local land owners here are particular about trespassing and it's not a good idea. I used to roam the fields and woods freely but feel not only uncomfortable but unsafe in this area. I've been shot at twice in my life and it's an awakening experience. Think before wandering on someone else's property. Times and people's attitudes have changed.



Like in the news now, Ahmaud Aubrey, jogging( African American) looks at a house being built, doesn’t touch or take any thing, continues his run and out of nowhere come three guys with guns, they shoot and kill Aubrey, no questions asked, shot him and he dies. Yes times have changed, be very careful out there on property that is not your own. It appears your life may depend on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc_john1 (Nov 10, 2021)

I didn't even know places like that still existed! I would have thought they had all been cleaned out years ago


----------



## NC btl-dvr (Nov 10, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Some body probably owns the House or Property. If you check with the City they could probably find out who & then you could get Permission. or else some might call it Tressepassing, B&E and/or Theft. LEON.


I was thinking the same thing Leon. Unless it's now state or county property someone is paying taxes on it....


----------



## diktheduk (Nov 10, 2021)

If I were to remove something from a house or building I do not own or have explicit permission to do so, I would not post on the internet what I did and provide pictorial evidence. Just saying.


----------



## RCO (Nov 10, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Here is what I mean. Early appliances still in their place!
> View attachment 231650


old appliances are usually really heavy so makes sense they'd still be there , no one would have any use for them 

there sometimes are abandoned houses on publically owned land , we have land here called " crown land " usually 100 acre blocks in rural or very remote areas which was never settled on or left early on and so is owned by the government . not really used for much other than hunting or logging 

you rarely see homes on those lots though , was one , sure it was on crown land . drove by it a couple weeks ago but someone had recently tore it down . although when I was last in it last year , wasn't anything much there , don't think it was that old either , more looked old


----------



## jwpevahouse (Nov 10, 2021)

diktheduk said:


> If I were to remove something from a house or building I do not own or have explicit permission to do so, I would not post on the internet what I did and provide pictorial evidence. Just saying.


A reasonable, ethical view of a subject often ignored by collectors blinded by the alure of finding "treasure".


----------



## K6TIM (Nov 10, 2021)

jwpevahouse said:


> When people say "abandoned house" do they mean no one owns the property? Or is it someone's property which isn't being used? If someone owns the property they legally own it's contents as well. What is the legality of going on someone else's property and taking things? If people throw something in the trash anyone interested can legally take a discarded item. however, if they leave something laying around their property it's still theirs and taking it would be stealing.
> My brother and I leaned that leason early when we went in an uninhabited old house, took  some things and the owner found out later on. We were just naive kids but we had to return things to the rightful owner.


Hi Jwpevahouse,
I've been in many of them over the years.Yes it might abandoned,but it's own by someone.This means you tresspassing!Don't let it stop you unless the rightful owner comes along tells you to get outThen leave the property ASAP.Don't give any guff ok?


----------



## Tigrdog1 (Nov 10, 2021)

Lol…K6TIM
I’m 64 and from a small town here in the south and when we were young we would roam the deep woods in the fall and winter
(No orange on BTW!!). Old county roads long since abandoned and grown back to Mother Nature barely visible, we would walk.  We would find old turn of the last century houses also going back to dust, but searching them and the surrounding forested hills and gullys were a treat.  Fruit jars, porcelain pans and buckets.  Old pulleys still hanging from a tree over wells and cisterns lined with bricks.  We would find old news papers that lined the rooms of some houses….. grown over with wisteria.  I just reminisce.  I agree now a days it is a lost art, and dangerous and since they don’t build houses like they used to,  “old houses” will no longer exist.
Ditto on the fine line of “finding stuff”.  Be careful and respectful.

Rik


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 10, 2021)

diktheduk said:


> If I were to remove something from a house or building I do not own or have explicit permission to do so, I would not post on the internet what I did and provide pictorial evidence. Just saying.


Like I said before, this particular home, in particular, was owned by the state who took it a long time ago for a highway that never happened, and therefore since it was not marked, I can access it. The state doesn't care about the contents of the house or even the house itself, just the property. Plus I wasn't the only one who had taken stuff by the looks of it when I got there. I rescued valuable local historical things like that hand fan and those tickets from decay. More or less, I just took many pics and didn't take much, although I could have since I would be allowed to. As I said, I always make sure it is non-marked state or town land where I can access and find stuff. If it is not I will either try to get permission or not access it. Trespassing isn't applicable when it is not marked public land and I pay the taxes for it.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Nov 10, 2021)

Tigrdog1 said:


> Lol…K6TIM
> I’m 64 and from a small town here in the south and when we were young we would roam the deep woods in the fall and winter
> (No orange on BTW!!). Old county roads long since abandoned and grown back to Mother Nature barely visible, we would walk. We would find old turn of the last century houses also going back to dust, but searching them and the surrounding forested hills and gullys were a treat. Fruit jars, porcelain pans and buckets. Old pulleys still hanging from a tree over wells and cisterns lined with bricks. We would find old news papers that lined the rooms of some houses….. grown over with wisteria. I just reminisce. I agree now a days it is a lost art, and dangerous and since they don’t build houses like they used to, “old houses” will no longer exist.
> Ditto on the fine line of “finding stuff”. Be careful and respectful.
> ...



When I was a kid in 1962, I lived in a rural town in northern Nevada, 5000 people, there was an “abandoned “China town” block with ramshackle houses decaying. The interior walls had newspaper dated 1901 on the walls nailed or pasted to them, my mom pointed out the date, she was a fascinated as we kids were. There was a care taker that lived in the property and us kids were scared of him. At some point he goes away and the city talks of destroying the settlement and building a new public library. My brother and I find a trap door and a ladder into a basement. I found a railroad lantern in perfect shape and a tall tobacco Jar like for store display with the date 1875 on the bottom, large ground lip, 18” tall and 8” diameter. The RR lantern is long gone but I still have that tobacco jar. If only I had known about old bottles at that age 7 years old my mom kept that Tobacco jar safe for me, I would have broken it at that age( we lived across the alley and it was just such fascination to us mischievous kids. They eventually razed the buildings and all the bottle diggers began to show up, me, my brother and my mom included. We pulled some great stuff out of that site as did others. Lots of Chinese pottery, opium ( medicines or such)vials, lady’s legs whisky, old flasks, sauce bottles, lots with pontils . Oh and I was so impatient I broke many trying to get them out. Paper thin pumpkin seed flasks. Man those were the days. I envy you guys that can still find untouched dig sites that are fair game.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwpevahouse (Nov 10, 2021)

This is a very relevant topic for bottle collectors, trespassing. Who hasn't found a dump on private property? The temptation is just too much, restraint gets thrown out the door. The worse offense is diggers who leave open pits, frowned on by most serious bottle diggers but an offense abused by some. So, if you have to dig on private property, be responsible.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 10, 2021)

jwpevahouse said:


> This is a very relevant topic for bottle collectors, trespassing. Who hasn't found a dump on private property? The temptation is just too much, restraint gets thrown out the door. The worse offense is diggers who leave open pits, frowned on by most serious bottle diggers but an offense abused by some. So, if you have to dig on private property, be responsible.


And that is why if I do get a dump on private property we ask permission.


----------



## relic rescuer (Nov 10, 2021)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> Super cool. What's in the last pic?


That's an old fridge.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Nov 10, 2021)

Since the subject of private property was brought up, I was wondering to what extent should permission be required. I found a dump right next to someone's driveway just on their side of the property line. Again it's clearly visible from the driveway, so should I ask them beforehand or flag them down if they drive by? Thanks


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 10, 2021)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> Since the subject of private property was brought up, I was wondering to what extent should permission be required. I found a dump right next to someone's driveway just on their side of the property line. Again it's clearly visible from the driveway, so should I ask them beforehand or flag them down if they drive by? Thanks


I'd ask permission beforehand. Especially if it is really visible. Is it on that person's property? If not and you have permission to be at that spot, just give neighbors a heads up so they don't get frightened if they see you. I wouldn't dig it if you don't have permission to be in that spot and it's not town or state lands that you can be on.


----------



## diktheduk (Nov 10, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Like I said before, this particular home, in particular, was owned by the state who took it a long time ago for a highway that never happened, and therefore since it was not marked, I can access it. The state doesn't care about the contents of the house or even the house itself, just the property. Plus I wasn't the only one who had taken stuff by the looks of it when I got there. I rescued valuable local historical things like that hand fan and those tickets from decay. More or less, I just took many pics and didn't take much, although I could have since I would be allowed to. As I said, I always make sure it is non-marked state or town land where I can access and find stuff. If it is not I will either try to get permission or not access it. Trespassing isn't applicable when it is not marked public land and I pay the taxes for it.


If you paid the property taxes then the odds would be you owned the property in question. If you are refering to paying some other form of state taxes, then no there is no way you can justify and claim that it is yours. If someone was there before and took something that did not belong to them, then that did not make it right, legal or ethical. When I was a child trying to explain to mamma that someone else did it first, it did not make it right and I was punished for it, rightfully so. Nor is it now right in your case either.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 10, 2021)

diktheduk said:


> If you paid the property taxes then the odds would be you owned the property in question. If you are refering to paying some other form of state taxes, then no there is no way you can justify and claim that it is yours. If someone was there before and took something that did not belong to them, then that did not make it right, legal or ethical. When I was a child trying to explain to mamma that someone else did it first, it did not make it right and I was punished for it, rightfully so. Nor is it now right in your case either.


Wow. But seriously, if I ever do get in trouble for being on public lands, which I won't, I'll let you guys know. What I meant is that I pay the state taxes which they use to hold their land for the public including the dilapidated homes including this one. I appreciate the concern from everybody, but I know what places ok to search and isn't, and when to get permission so I'd appreciate we stop telling me things I already know. This isn't directed at you specifically, rather everybody who is telling me this over and over. There is a thing called GIS in most towns which can be used to find what property is what. Sme people get very angry about this subject,  but if you know what you are doing, take the uttermost caution and invest in research, you will be fine.

From what I have seen in my state, you can be trespassed for any  sign marked private, town state property (obviously) or property owned by someone even if not marked. So basically, this is why I always check GIS before I go to a spot since I want to make sure I'm not Tressepassing.


----------



## jwpevahouse (Nov 11, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Wow. But seriously, if I ever do get in trouble for being on public lands, which I won't, I'll let you guys know. What I meant is that I pay the state taxes which they use to hold their land for the public including the dilapidated homes including this one. I appreciate the concern from everybody, but I know what places ok to search and isn't, and when to get permission so I'd appreciate we stop telling me things I already know. This isn't directed at you specifically, rather everybody who is telling me this over and over. There is a thing called GIS in most towns which can be used to find what property is what. Sme people get very angry about this subject,  but if you know what you are doing, take the uttermost caution and invest in research, you will be fine.
> 
> From what I have seen in my state, you can be trespassed for any  sign marked private, town state property (obviously) or property owned by someone even if not marked. So basically, this is why I always check GIS before I go to a spot since I want to make sure I'm not Tressepassing.


Time well tell. As the old saying goes "A bad idea will always in time prove to be a bad idea."


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Nov 11, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I'd ask permission beforehand. Especially if it is really visible. Is it on that person's property? If not and you have permission to be at that spot, just give neighbors a heads up so they don't get frightened if they see you. I wouldn't dig it if you don't have permission to be in that spot and it's not town or state lands that you can be on.


Yes, it is on their property, but by no more than 10 ft. I would not dig anyway just for (1) respect and (2) to keep the driveway from eroding even though I don't think it will.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 11, 2021)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> Yes, it is on their property, but by no more than 10 ft. I would not dig anyway just for (1) respect and (2) to keep the driveway from eroding even though I don't think it will.


You can ask permission. Offer to maybe clean the area up and they might let you dig. If it is close and you do get permission be as neat as possible.


----------



## rich (Nov 12, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I always am cautious of this. Property wasn't marked so I looked it up and its owned by the the state. Usually our state hasn't had any regulation to digging or searching their properties that aren't explicitly marked not to or have no trespassing signs. This was a house and property taken to highway building in the 70s that never happened and so it has sat vacant ever since.


Ya might wanna contact a local museum to hear what they think of saving some of that neat stuff!


----------

